# Big Badass Bass!!!!!



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Caught this the other day in the river that runs into Tallowa Dam (kanga valley)NSW. It was a mean fat hungry thumper that swiped an RMG scorpian in bright orange - the water was very dirty. It took a lot of line before coming up to the side!! I love these fish!!

Wopfish


----------



## tugboat (Nov 15, 2006)

I'm planning a trip down that way in early May.... Hope there is still plenty of water left in Tallowa... looks like Sydney Water is pumping the water out real fast  
Nice fish


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

it was the highest level there in all the times Ive fished it up river in the gorges - maybe that will all change

Wopfish


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWUf31o8AAAdfgAASQAMAAIABEAAu5cyAIAAxRoyBo0yNCj1MjQAaaQcYsvhpAmRVGnw4bUtrHCX4wa4Mi85jf8XckU4UJBH99aPA


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

I didnt measure him unfortunatley - he was chunky - and still a bit green - he had a bit of a flap in my lap and i wanted to return him in a good condition - so i put him back in the water as soon as I could,
Hey red i was trying to find the wiki link re Jervis as I'm heading there on my honeymoon with wife and yak next week - do i go straight to wikipedia or is there a link on this site

Wopfish


----------



## Tim (Nov 11, 2005)

...


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Dohh!!!

Thanks


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

woppie... he'd be a shoe in for a Hall of Fame bass for sure. However you need to advise of a measurement....


----------



## Clarkos (Oct 11, 2006)

Great fish ***.

It's a great part of the world down there.


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

Good looking bass mate!
Well done!!


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

wopfish said:


> I love these fish


Can relate to that , lovely fish ***


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2007)

Cracker of a Bass mate 8)

Hard to tell due to the angle he's on, but he'd have to be close to 50?

Top fish


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Thanks for all the positive respones yakkers - I'm going to start taking a measuring device next trip - as for jervis I'm planning on having a go at Kraleys Plantation point experience as I'm staying close - the other spots were a jig at Bowen island as theres a lot of kingfish spotted before when Ive dived there - the other is caves beach for some salmon - which are supposedly thick down there!!!

AS for Honeymoon bay - wheres the nearest town Red - and what can i expect to catch there and how about parking/launching etc?

Regards

Wopfish


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## ManjiMike (Jan 24, 2007)

redphoenix said:


> wopfish said:
> 
> 
> > Hey red i was trying to find the wiki link re Jervis as I'm heading there on my honeymoon with wife and yak next week - do i go straight to wikipedia or is there a link on this site
> ...


I say start the way you plan to continue. :lol: 
What's that dear? Support group for yak fishing widows :?: Don't know what you mean Dear :!:


----------



## rawprawn (Aug 31, 2005)

That lure looks like a Poltergeist. They must be similar because I have caught all of my best Bass on my purple Poltergeist.


----------

